# REMIS Remitop Tilt & Slid Rooflight Removal Advice Pleas



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All, I need to find a easy way to remove my Tilt And Slide Rooflight for two reasons. Firstly it is really grubby with old black sealant and green algae etc, also i am fitting new rubber seals around the frame. I have bought a long length of the proper type rubber seals from Seals Direct and am not sure how many sides do i fit it too and do i cut it in 4 strips and prior to that i need to remove the roof light to clean it properly and it would be of course easier to work up there with my head up through the aperture, seems i can't find help on the internet so its over to you guys and gals to offer some of your knowledge. Thanks Steve.

West Is Best !!!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I did the same with some seal from Seals Direct. It was on a previous motorcaravan and I replaced all four sides without having to remove the tilt and slide.


----------

